# Tamiya Gama Goat



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've just completed a Tamiya 1/35 Gama Goat. It's the original kit with some minor scratch build details. I added the fire extingisher, struts behind the windscreen, liquid can on the rear mud guard and some brake and accelerator pedals(which can't be seen in the end). I did the Grenada version and plan to add some cargo eventually.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks super. I like your choice for the old MERDEC colors. They look good to my eye. I remember when those were the current shades. Tamiya has two of these kits out now...


----------

